# Cannabis-smoking mum stabbed herself to death



## HippyInEngland (Dec 18, 2009)

A mother driven insane by cannabis stabbed herself repeatedly through the chest with a carving knife after claiming she was spoken to by a dog.

Julie Cross told friends the animal was "trying to tell her something" before picking up the 5in blade and ramming it at least five times into her chest and abdomen.

An inquest was told the former receptionist, from Goring, used speed and cannabis on a daily basis and in the weeks running up to her death had slashed her wrists and smeared her blood across a crucifix and also hung a noose from her attic.

Katie Leason, spokeswoman for mental health charity Rethink, said the case further proved that cannabis causes severe mental illness. "We don't believe there is any doubt about it now. There is a proven link between the drug and psychosis," said Ms Leason.

Rhys Cotton, 20, who lived with Miss Cross and her son Terry Greenslade, 22, discovered her body slumped on the floor on the morning of June 27, after his blood-stained dogs ran to alert him as he got out of the bath.

Ms Cross, 41, suffered three fatal puncture wounds to her lungs and liver, the deepest of which was 4in long with other minor superficial knife injuries.

Mr Cotton, who called Miss Cross his "auntie", was the only person in the house at the time of the tragedy and was arrested the same day on suspicion of murder but later released.

He said during a police interview, which was read at the inquest: "I went upstairs and could see into her bedroom. "She said to me, 'I think the dog is trying to tell me something.' "I thought that was quite strange. A lot of things she did I found strange, but didn't really think too much about it."

He added: "She would tell me that she regularly heard voices and would often trash the house."

The hearing, at Worthing Town Hall, was told that Miss Cross, from Limbrick Lane, had drug-induced psychosis diagnosed in 2006.

It had led to her spending much of her last year in and out of the Mill View psychiatric hospital. The inquest heard that during what was described as a "very difficult life" Miss Cross had made repeated attempts on her own life, starting at the age of 14.

She had suffered two acrimonious divorces and on one occasion a spurned husband had returned to the family home with a can of petrol and a lighter, threatening to firebomb the property.

Detective Chief Inspector Steve Johns released Mr Cotton after he gave a "full and plausible" account of the incident.

That, coupled with Miss Cross's history and an absence of evidence of other third-party involvement, led the detective to conclude the wounds were self-inflicted.

Pathologist Dr Robert Chapman, who carried out a post-mortem examination on Miss Cross, agreed. He told the inquest: "There were a number of factors which allow us to make a judgment that is consistent with self-inflicted injuries."

Asked if Miss Cross would have been strong enough and capable enough of repeatedly stabbing herself, Dr Chapman said: "I think somebody would be capable of doing this. The major wound would not have instantly disabled her."

The coroner recorded a verdict of misadventure, saying the wounds could have been a "cry for help".

Miss Cross' family and friends told The Argus they believe she was murdered and would not have been able to inflict the wounds.

After the hearing, Amanda Cross, her sister, said: "She hated violence and adored Terry. She wouldn't have taken her own life. We are not going to let this drop."

Source :- The Argus

eace:


----------



## kaotik (Dec 18, 2009)

very very weird..
like how they point to pot.. but wheres the finger pointing at the docs who let her out of the psych ward? obviously she was not sane. (i personally would be looking into Mr Cotton though, as i find it weird she was able to stab herself that many times that hard)


----------



## the chef (Dec 18, 2009)

After the 4inch gash i dought it she would have done anymore damage to herself. Got news fer these people. If she heard dogs talking to her there was something wrong with her waaay before she picked up a joint! HIE, btw,........what was she smoking to hear dogs talking? That musta been some potent herb!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 18, 2009)

I have two dogs and if they are "trying to tell me something" I always check the water bowl, the food bowl, open the door in case they need to go out, or play with them to see if they just want attention - and if none of that quiets the voices - then and only then - do I reach for my 5" knife....


----------



## zipflip (Dec 18, 2009)

and yet they never came down on the drug speed which they stated she used regularly/daily along with MJ.
  i wont lie , i use to mess wit speed/meth back in  my late teens and i'd smoke a doob to come off a week of spinning liek a top but never, i mean absolutely never has bud made me hear anything that wasnt there LOL.
  i've herd whispers and seen shadow ninjas and spideewebs of lite flashing etc while all hopped up on meth back then after a few days of it so im pretty sure it was teh dang speed that drove her to all this madness if anything IMO.

sorry if i committed a sin by mentioning meth.
 i am in no way condoning it so...
  as matter of fact i think its the dirtiest drug on this earth.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

I hear my refrigerator and cabinets talking to me when i get high. "Come eat something big boy" it tells me every time I get stoned.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 18, 2009)

You gotta watch them cabinets [email protected]

They have brothers and sisters hiding in fast food places and corner shops that sell anything sweet.

eace:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 18, 2009)

poor woman...stimulants...voices...suicidal tendancies...sad.


----------



## Alistair (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah, it was the speed.  I've seen enough of it to suspect it was the true culprit.  Blaming it on pot is absurd and laughable.


----------



## cuy103 (Dec 18, 2009)

"Katie Leason, spokeswoman for mental health charity Rethink, said the case further proved that cannabis causes severe mental illness. "We don't believe there is any doubt about it now. There is a proven link between the drug and psychosis," said Ms Leason."

I say Rethink should get a new spokeswoman.  I'm not quite sure if I understand her correctly.  

When she said, "...the case further proved that cannabis causes severe mental illness." did she mean that cannabis is the cause of her mental illness?  Because that sounds awfully ignorant.  

Why is a spokeswoman from a mental health *charity *organization speaking on this case?  What does weed have to with this anyway?  It obviously wasn't the cause of death.  

And if she's really saying that marijuana caused her to go crazy and stab herself to death, then she's probably smoking crazy crank herself!  With a *long history* of attempted suicides and severe mental health issues, this poor woman was probably crazy before she even knew what weed was.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 18, 2009)

The drug they call "meth", crank or speed is not the same as it use to be today they use everything under the kitchen sink mixed in the kitchen sink to made a so called drug. It it no wonder that these people are killing theirselfs and others. 

Stay with Mother Nature she has been making the drugs we need to live health and Happy for millions of years.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> You gotta watch them cabinets [email protected]
> 
> They have brothers and sisters hiding in fast food places and corner shops that sell anything sweet.
> 
> eace:


I know right and when you get stoned they start a talking.


----------



## zipflip (Dec 18, 2009)

> When she said, "...the case further proved that cannabis causes severe mental illness." did she mean that cannabis is the cause of her mental illness? Because that sounds awfully ignorant.


 true that CUY :aok:


> The drug they call "meth", crank or speed is not the same as it use to be today they use everything under the kitchen sink mixed in the kitchen sink to made a so called drug. It it no wonder that these people are killing theirselfs and others.


 i had a couple friends in back in my senior year that use to make bathtub meth we called it. its a wonder people dont die as soon as teh stuff hits their nose vein lungs watevr. i mean once you have personally witnessed the junk bein made by people who have no concern for safety or the health of the consumer of their crap. and the day i saw the stuff bein made  and wat all went into it and how etc...  was also the same day i quit messin with the stuff.
 got messed up in it for a short time maybe a year but a year too dang long i say. one day is too lng for that junk even IMO.
  ...some of the stupid things we do when we were younger huh? :doh:
 but definately i think tehy need to reevaluate the situation before blamin MJ as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

The only thing we used from under the kitchen sink was red devil lye drain cleaner. Not condoning it or anything just a point i wanted to throw out there.


----------



## Mutt (Dec 18, 2009)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> Yeah, it was the speed.  I've seen enough of it to suspect it was the true culprit.  Blaming it on pot is absurd and laughable.



:yeahthat:

*Methamphetamine  Addiction - Psychological Methamphetamine Effects*



Visual       and auditory hallucinations
Obsessive       behaviors
Depression
Intense       anger and paranoia
Panic       attacks


----------



## zipflip (Dec 18, 2009)

> The only thing we used from under the kitchen sink was red devil lye drain cleaner.


 in my state here if leo or someone who overheard you say that if you did say aloud , would be considered conspiracy to manufacture the stuff.  no lie. discussion of ingredients or how to etc etc is conspiracy alone here even.  they very hard on the junk here tho.  
  its a good thing they are IMO.  keeps them off us stoners backs a lil more anyway LOL.
  but one kid in school starts doin it in a new town that its unherd of then before you know it even the junior high kids are hooked on the junk in no time. its a dirty disease imo. and thats where the war on drugs needs to be totally redirected towards imo. not us.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

rgr that buddy.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 18, 2009)

what a crock of crap, this nut job was nuts befor she smoked. my dads been smoking since 1968!!! he is fine, if anything hes gotten calmer and nice. 
As for dogs talking to you, wow thats some strong stuff i would love to have a convo with my boxer, "tyson" see what hes got say. that would be cool. when will the old nerds die out all ready so we can get legal weed all ready. its not our falt they where dorks that never got invited to smoke by the cool kids. so why do they gotta take it out on all of us?


----------



## scatking (Dec 18, 2009)

Easy on the old guys Wiseguy - there are plenty of college kids who think this way too.  There are plenty of young ladder-climbers who perpetuate these negative stereotypes.


----------



## zipflip (Dec 18, 2009)

> there are plenty of college kids who think this way too. There are plenty of young ladder-climbers who perpetuate these negative stereotypes.


   where?  not sayin there isnt just i aint ever met anyone against it other than typically the type of person who is NOT OLDER but we'll say wiser but yet misinformed and, in a lamens sense brainwashed by the anti pot propaganda way back when.
  wiseguy--- i see wat ya sayin tho but to put it in lighter terms i see it this was too in a sense. no offense to anyone but once everyone who was raised in the major anti pot era is pretty much gone, whos left to advocate the pros and or cons of pot then? its the younger generation who have not been so or as misled/misinformed as the elder in prior era.. JMO so please dont scold me, anyone, K  :48:  
  sorry :stoned: atm.  
 did any that make sense ?  lol
  at least i know wat i was tryin to say. LOL


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 20, 2009)

i am not talking of u older kats here. i am talking about the dweebs in congress and local and state government. i am simply saying that the older people where brain washed, ie the move marijuana maddness. thankfully the oldest of the old are starting to die off, and the 60's and 70's generation are starting to take over power.  (for give me how it sounds but its the only way to convay the point.) I was in fear that it would not be till my generation of the 80's till we could enjoy legal weed. but things seam to be moving a long faster than ever and its great.

My dad was born in 52' and i smoke with all the time. so i ant anti old if thats what u thinking.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Dec 20, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> An inquest was told the former receptionist, from Goring, used speed and cannabis on a daily basis
> 
> Katie Leason, spokeswoman for mental health charity Rethink, said the case further proved that cannabis causes severe mental illness. "We don't believe there is any doubt about it now. There is a proven link between the drug and psychosis," said Ms Leason.eace:




katie said that cannabis is what cause her to go insane.?  She a FREAKEN LIER and never been around someone who done Drugs and would have alot of more Brain to understand what Meth is..!!! 
Meth is what made her go Insane....

I ready to make a sign and put it in the back of my truck and run around town saying that Meth make yea go insane.!!   NOT Marijuana.
Pot I have found that there is a lot of people that smoke only at night or while they are at home and can't maintain what there doing..!! But they understand how it make there pains and aches go away.! Ops Except for the Munchies most hates that part do to it makes a person what.? Gain weight..


----------



## Flyinghigh (Dec 20, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> I have two dogs and if they are "trying to tell me something" I always check the water bowl, the food bowl, open the door in case they need to go out, or play with them to see if they just want attention - and if none of that quiets the voices - then and only then - do I reach for my 5" knife....



Will you be on Speed when you grab that 5' knife.? No
Will your not hearing voices, your hearing the dog wants to get Stoned.
Share


----------



## Hick (Dec 20, 2009)

I hear strange voices in wal-mart _ALL_ the time... "clean up on isle five".. silly strange things like that...:confused2:


----------



## viper1951 (Dec 20, 2009)

Cannabis was the least of the two evils  Speed aka Meth aka crank I am almost sure that all the TESTING that this Dumb Broad did was pretty much just one sided hers ,and shes a Doctor ? anyone find this strange .How about all the meds that she had prescribed for this woman  is this an attempt to take the light off of her butt for not knowing that the drugs she was prescribing had a bunch of bad side effects or was it the big pharmaceuticals companies that miss led her of the drugs she was prescribing ? it all equals money maybe that she killed someone she should have her license removed doesn't sound like she knows to much about hers meds and should not be allowed to practice medicine until she does  or mess with someones head


----------



## viper1951 (Dec 20, 2009)

ok it may have not been the meth . ok it may have been the acetone that was used to make the meth or some other over abundant chemical laying under the sink that was used to "Make it Better " we all know that these meth heads use only the top ingredients in there mix and the most expensive stuff like draino lye hey it looks white right ?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh my God my dog went with me yesterday to town and as we were driving home  and she (dog) jump into my lap and crabbed the steering wheel and tryed to run that Brick over and almost hit a Highway patrol officer and I ask what the freak are you doing and she SAID   see that the dog, it is the one that got her pregnant 2 yr ago and it hurt..:rofl:


----------

